# Jacksonville, FL (where else?...) OIS A&B PO W/ Knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Jacksonville, FL - Bodycam footage captured the moment when a Jacksonville Sheriff's officer fatally shot a woman who charged out of a home and stabbed her with a butcher knife.

The incident occurred at a residence located in the 1300-block of Golfair Boulevard on April 11, WTLV reported.

Bodycam footage of the attack, which was released on Sep. 1, showed Jacksonville Sheriff's Officer E. Mechling as she responded to a report of a disturbance at the home.
Officer Mechling stepped out of her vehicle, walked up onto the porch, and knocked on the front door, the video showed.

Approximately six seconds later, the door flew open and a woman armed with a large butcher knife came running out at the lone officer.

The attacker was later identified as 29-year-old Leah Baker, WJXT reported.

Officer Mechling raised her hands and backed away from the knife-wielding woman as Baker swiped at her with the blade. "
What the f-k!" the officer screamed as she stumbled out onto the sidewalk and radioed for help. "I've just been f-king stabbed!"

Officer Mechling pointed her weapon at Baker, who continued clutching the knife from her position up on the porch, the video showed.

"Drop the f-king knife!" the officer ordered, just before Baker tossed the blade down onto the ground in front of her.

The suspect ignored Officer Mechling's commands to get onto the ground, and scrambled down the steps to retrieve the knife instead, the video showed.
The officer fired one round and quickly backed away down the sidewalk.

Baker yelled out, but continued to pick up the knife, the video showed.

Another shot rang out as Officer Mechling and a male off-camera repeatedly yelled at Baker to stay away from the knife.

But the suspect crouched down and grabbed the knife again, charging towards Jacksonville Sheriff's Sergeant J.C. Nobles as police fired more rounds at her, WJXT reported.
Baker ignored the officers' commands for several more minutes before a K9 was sent in to subdue her, according to WTLV.

She repeatedly punched the dog, but was ultimately disarmed and wrestled into handcuffs.

Baker was transported to a local hospital, where she succumbed to her gunshot wounds, WTLV reported.

Florida State Attorney Melissa Nelson's office recently determined that the officers' use of deadly force against Baker was justified.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

_*Florida State Attorney Melissa Nelson's office recently determined that the officers' use of deadly force against Baker was justified.
*_
Yeah ya Think!?!?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

If they only had a mental health clinician that woman would still be alive.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> If they only had a mental health clinician that woman would still be alive.


.......and still chasing the clinician with the knife Tee Hee!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Good point about the Mental Health folks responding to a call like this without some type of armed assistance.

As we sometimes say in these videos, this officer is lucky to not be stabbed worse than she was. I'm curious what information they had about the call, other than a "disturbance."

- She Shouldn't have parked directly in front of the call location.
- She should have waited for the other officer to arrive before knocking on the door.
- She should have listened at the door first prior to knocking, an assessment of sorts.
- Looks like she missed with each of her shots before her partner officer shot.


----------

